# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXBOX v3.5 revision 1.8 Public

## yassin55

*BUY GEVEY SIM for Unlock Iphone 4S 5.0.1*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *v3.5 revision 1.8, Public-Release*    *What is new:*   *Nokia Tool*   *- added: support for Windows Phone 7 platform*  *allow normal flashing (Refurbish) and dead mode flashing(Recovery)*  *for recovery please select "Nokia DLOAD (Recovery) in connection list*  *( the drivers located to "data\drivers\nokia\wp" )*   *- added: esco file handling*   *- bugfix: FBUS protocol bug with Symbian Belle*   *- updated sl3bf to version 3.7*  *   added: support for oclHashcat-lite-0.09*  *   minor bug fixed + improvements*   *- added: HTI OTP ID displayed on connect*   *- added: flash update version "11.48.000.1"*   *- bugfix: Rapido Usb "FUR Cold Boot" bug*   *- bugfix: BB5 Usb FUR control bug*   *- bugfix: Write local RFBB definitions(*.pm) bug*    *BlackBerry Tool*   *- added: unlock by PRD function*  *allow to select PRD instead of MEP for unlock calc*  *(usefull for MEP-LOADED or hidden MEP)*   *- minor bugfix*    *Added to setup HTI Misc Tool (htic.exe)*  *for now, it has features:*   *- Imei analyst: Used to analysis IMEI/TAC number      *    *- iPhone/iPad Serial number analysis  *      *LINK FOR DOWNLOAD*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
BR, 
Manole

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا يابوب متابعة رائعة مثبت لفترة

----------


## tifaa

*شكرا على المتابعة*

----------


## amer

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------

